# Vaccum Sealing Soap bars in mylar bags for long term Storage ?



## Jonhy

Hi everyone, 

im interested to know if anyone tried vacuum Sealing Soap bars in mylar bags for long term Storage ?

i know someone personally who put them in jars and removed the oxygen from the jar and has kept the soap bars for quite some time but mylar bags would take up less space.

Basically id like to make enough soap for a year or 2 worth and vaccum seal 6 months worth of soap per mylar bag that way i dont have to stress about making anymore soap for a while.


Jonhy


----------



## EvilTOJ

I've never vacuum sealed soap before, but I don't see why it wouldn't work. Oils go rancid because of oxidation, heat and light. Once the soap is cured, if you seal it up and leave it stored in a cool place I bet it would last for years and years.


----------



## pamielynn

How's it going to breathe?


----------



## Lindy

If it's MP you're fine but CP & HP needs to breathe to stay in good shape.  It's why when shrinkwrapping you need to use film that breathes...


----------



## Jonhy

i didnt know that Cold press soap has to breathe.Good to know because i wont be making any melt and pour soap.Thanks everyone for info !
 !


----------



## Miz Jenny

I use poly bags that my husband drills for breathing holes. Works great and saves the scent. I tie the top with ribbon, raffia, whatever and put the label on the bag. My customers can pickup, look and sniff. Keeps dirty hands and runny noses from touching the soap. Yes, that does happen. Can't shrink wrap up here because of condensation formed by going from house/venue, through frigid cold.


----------



## Nevada

Saran wrap breathes fine.


----------



## Lindy

I use Polyolefin from National Shrinkwrap and it is wonderful.  I live by the sea and the humidity is not an issue for me with this product.


----------



## judymoody

Forgive me if this sounds naive or hostile but why does CP soap need to breathe?  This is accepted wisdom in the soap community and I have never thought to question it before.  However, I have seen studies of evaporation rates in soap and after about 8-10 weeks, water loss is negligible.  So why would storing CP soap in a vaccuum sealed environment be a bad thing?  From a scientific standpoint, that is.  Has anybody ever tested this empirically?


----------



## Lindy

I don't have the science but I do know that I had some soap in a sealed environment and it developed DOS.  I haven't done it since because of it (early on in my soaping journey)


----------



## pamielynn

Maybe it doesn't. I don't have any film that would completely seal it off from air, so I can't test that concept. maybe somebody could try it.


----------



## Lindy

Perhaps if it was kept in a cool, dark location it would be fine.  Haven't tried that and now I'm using polyolefin that is perforated so I don't have anything to play with...


----------



## savonierre

I store my soap in shrink wrap that does not breathe, it is just fine. I live in a low humidity environment.


----------



## Lindy

Interesting to know Kellie - thanks


----------



## OliveOil2

I've stored in the 1ml shrink bags from Papermart, I use to poke pin holes, and found that is wasn't necessary in my climate. the 4"X6" work great for a variety of sizes. I cure at least 4-6 weeks before wrapping, and so far I have not had any DOS. I can only say for the last two years because this is when I started using the shrink wrap bags. It keeps the scent, and helps the bars from getting beat up.


----------



## cmzaha

OliveOil2 said:


> I've stored in the 1ml shrink bags from Papermart, I use to poke pin holes, and found that is wasn't necessary in my climate. the 4"X6" work great for a variety of sizes. I cure at least 4-6 weeks before wrapping, and so far I have not had any DOS. I can only say for the last two years because this is when I started using the shrink wrap bags. It keeps the scent, and helps the bars from getting beat up.


 
I use the exact same shrink bags and also wrap all soaps. The soaps will still continue to dry and shrink. Periodically I go over them with my heat gun to tighten up the wrap. My bars stay clean and ready to use


----------



## OliveOil2

forgot to mention that I only use a hair dryer, one less piece of equipment, and they turn out nice.


----------



## Paintguru

Silly question, but what is the advantage of shrink wrapping your soap?


----------

